# very bad freebsd-upgrade with zfs..



## nORKy (Apr 23, 2010)

HI, 

Huston, we have problem..

I try to upgrade freebsd 7.2 to 8.0 with freebsd-update
/boot is ufs, others are zfs

So, first freebsd-update install the kernel.
reboot => zfs : out of memory

In maintenance mode, all is read-only. but all zfs command say "out of memory"
The userland is not installed

what can I do ?

thanks


----------



## knarf (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you're trying to run the 7.2 zpool/zfs binaries under 8.0 which will not work (and will give you strange errors).


----------



## nORKy (Apr 23, 2010)

yes

I'm downloading 7.2/kernels/generic.a?, I hope it w help me...


----------



## Beastie (Apr 23, 2010)

To do what? Are you trying to install/upgrade manually? In that case you'll need the base files too.


----------



## nORKy (Apr 23, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> To do what? Are you trying to install/upgrade manually? In that case you'll need the base files too.



to boot my OS  (the zfs error stops my 8.0 boot)

So, it boots now.
I extracted a GENERIC 7.2 kernels and its modules in /boot/GENERIC


```
Boot => loader prompt:
- unload
- load GENERIC/kernel
- load GENERIC/opensolaris.ko
- load GENERIC/zfs.ko
- boot
```

....

```
mountroot> zfs:ad1s1a (I don't know why it works ! my zfsroot is "zfs:goinfre/root")
...
login : root  
#
```
 
No password request (??)


```
# zpool status
no pool available
```

So, what can I do now ?? many service don't work et /usr/local and /var is not here. I have only a base system.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully you saved a copy of the old 7.2 kernel.  If you did, you can press 6 on the boot menu (Drop to loader prompt) and manually load that kernel:

```
> unload kernel
> load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
> load /boot/kernel.old/acpi.ko
> load /boot/kernel.old/zfs.ko
> boot -s
```
The -s will drop you to single-user mode.  Once there, see if ZFS is working:

```
# mount -u /
# mount -a -t ufs
# /etc/rc.d/hostid start
# /etc/rc.d/zfs start
```
If things are working, then you can do a full freebsd-update, of both the kernel and the world, before rebooting again.


----------



## nORKy (Apr 23, 2010)

No, I don't save  I re-download a GENERIC from ftp 

oh, ok, I can do a freebsd-update install (install userland) with a 7.2 kernel loaded ??
So why handbook says to reboot after install the first install ? (install kernel) ?


----------



## nORKy (Apr 23, 2010)

GRrrrr... many many error... (many bad system call in freebsd-update)

How can I install a base System 8.0 et restore my / ??


----------



## nORKy (Apr 25, 2010)

someone can tell me if, with a 8.0 bootable usb key (with official memstick img), I can mount my zfs fs and do an binary upgrade ?


----------

